# GROSS - WORM in my stool.



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

HiWell something very interesting took place in my toilet last night. IT LITERALLY FREAKED ME OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I did my business and I went to flush and I took a peek at my stool like I always do and noticed something MOVING. I got a little closer (yeah gross I know) and it was a tiny white worm moving. I flushed him. I then called my health insurance plan to speak with one of those 24/7 nurses. She told me that we all get a worm here and there and as long as I don't see/get anymore I am fine. WHAT THE HECK? WORMS in poo? She didn't explain the why, how, etc.Anybody in here know about white "pin" worms in stools? Why we get this, what they are and how do I know there won't be more. This grosses me out to no end.Also, today when I wiped I noticed a thick sludge of snot. What the heck is that? Is this mucus? I'm going to be ill. I'm mean why can't I just take a #### like a normal human being with no issues?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Take a stools sample,ideally with some worms for a analysis.A "nurse" on the phone is not good at all.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

wow chris ive never had that before, listen to spas and take a stool sample and get it checked.. good luck


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

HI Chris. People can get Pin worms. Usually kids have them. They get itchy behinds and weird enough the worms come out at night so the kids get night mares and sleep very restless. Pin worms are contagious. So I am not sure if this is what you have. Does your hole itch? SOunds gross but that is one of the signs. In kids the Dr tells ya to wait till night when they are sleeping, go in there and put a flash light to their hole to see if there are worms crawling. I know this sound totaly gross and crazy but I kid you not this is the truth. A firend of mines daughter had them and yes they were bad enough she seen them in her stool. Licky there is a med for them. No big deal they say.Hope this helps. Good LuckKat


----------



## 19769 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hello,I agree with the others...make sure to take in a stool sample...what's the harm in getting things checked over? At Least you would ahve peace of mind...which is worth gold!I can't remember where I saw it but I know that we can get worms from our food. The goverments have set up allowable limits of worm/larvae levels in food. For example...fresh fish will always have worms and stuff in it...it's nature...the only thing is that we kill them by cooking our food. But in reality parasites are everywhere and they can cause no problems or major problems with our guts. Ny Naturopath says that most people have parasites in their blood....yours was just in your poop!







So take heart and know that we almost all have little wormies...just the location might be different.Cheers,Ginger


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

MY HOLE DOES NOT ITCH.I'm so grossed out. I had something alive in my stool which means it was inside my body. That freaks me out. My ass is going to the doctor, no pun intended.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Worm eggs hang out in a lot of places and they get eaten because it was in food, or on your hands from touching something and you ate something and transferred it.Some worms can set up residence and be a problem if you get a bunch of them.Anyway the eggs can pass the stomach and when they get to something hospitable like your colon they hatch and feed on the stool (or sometimes you)Snot like stuff is mucus. Your colon produces it all the time to help lubricate the passage of stool. It may produce more if you have hard to pass stools or was irritated for any reason. Some people just produce a lot more than others.K.


----------



## 20660 (Aug 27, 2005)

Not sure about the worms, most people get them from eating meats or from their pets..I wanted to comment on your statement about going like a normal person..I must say that at least once a day..issues with tissues


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

Geez, must be an HMO nurse line...reduce cost! I'd be getting to a doctor on Monday. Pinworms are easily treated but I wouldn't just wait and see if they go away.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Can you get an over the counter worm treatment for pin worms? Having 3 kids I worm us about every 3 or 4 months which sucks as it gives me the runs (like I need more of that) but I'll never forget the day I went to change one of my girls nappies and pulled this long tapeworm looking thing out of her bum. I totally freaked out about it. And yes, worm infestations do usually cause an itchy bum but they have to be pretty bad to do that so just cause yours isn't itchy doesn't mean they aren't there.Good luck at the doctors.


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Ugh this post is giving me the creeps. I'm totally afraid of creepy crawly things. If I were to ever get lice or anything, I really think I'd pass out. I can't even imagine worms. I'm such a clean freak when it comes to my hands. I always keep hand sanitizer with me, and wash my hands a lot.....







I would get to a doctor ASAP. I wouldn't want any more wormies surprising me in the toilet.


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Oh also, if you do pass another one (I know this is gross) I would suggest putting it in a little baggy to take to your doctor. I would also suggest wearing gloves.... That way he/she can give you a definite diagnosis.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Definitely have it tested. Do you have any pets? sometimes they can pass it on to you,and if you have any pets have them tested also to avoid further reinfection.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2005)

Calm down - I've had the little devils before. I've got 3 kids and I'm quite used to creepy crawlies - lovely, lovely head lice at my little one's school. I've had thread worms about 5 times, you get a tablet over the counter and it goes.Sue


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Thanks guys. I haven't seen any more worms yet. I hope I don't either. I have a dr.appt tomorrow. BJ - I am a clean freak too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2005)

Oh well Chris - now there's a wierd coincidence. Sophie, my daughter has thread worms - saw them crawling about this evening, so off to the Chemist tomoz - if any are open on a Bank Holiday Monday.Glad yours have disappeared.Sue


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

Could this be a good thing? Maybe the worms are the cause of your ibs?


----------

